# You say "baton, I say baston"... a stick by any other name!



## geezer (Jan 5, 2012)

I got a real kick out of watching this old police baton training film. It really takes you back, like_ 1-Adam-12,_ _CHiPs, _or even earlier cop shows on TV! Some of the training seem clumsy, but other parts hold up pretty well. The single baton vs baton stuff in part two is not too far from the basic box defenses I first learned in Escrima. Check it out:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SrxNuUA8tM&feature=related


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 6, 2012)

A fantastic find! I have a couple of police officer friends/students and they would love this old time stuff. A lot of the material still would work very well.  Thanks for sharing!

Regards,
Brian


----------



## billc (Jan 6, 2012)

does anyone remember when Dan Inosanto made an appearance on CHIPS?


----------

